# Looking for a paint horse show



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello


A few months ago i bought a paint horse. He is registered with APHA. He has some points in the paint shows. I would like to continue those points on. Does anyone know if APHA has a horse show here in NY? 

I also signed up for PAC.. Those are points that you can get at a non paint show...(i think).. Does anyone know of a show that has PAC in it?

Thanks


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a link to PAC approved shows:
APHA.Com - PAC Approved Event Calendar

There is also a page that has paint horse shows by state I think I just havent found it yet, but I am going to keep looking.
Hope this helps

EDIt: I think if you do something liek 4h or stuff you can get pac points in that too. I would just read the info though and maybe even look around on the APHA webiste.
http://www.apha.com/


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Here are the 2009 approved show dates for NY state:

*Show Date**Location**Information**May 9-10, 2009**SYRACUSE, New York*
*Status:* Pending 
*Type:* TWO JUDGE
*Zone:* ZONE 7
Spring Paint Show. New York State Fairgrounds, 4-H Ring. State Fair Blvd. 8am. Stalls: Priscilla Nisiewicz 315-699-8041. Email Address: [email protected]. Judges: Sandy Curl, Chris A Strine. Mgr.: Kraig E Obermiller Daytime Phone: 570-685-7521. Email Ad dress: [email protected]. Sec.: Martha Procopio 6396 Newport Rd Warners NY 13164 9705 Daytime Phone: 315-672-5105 Nighttime Phone 315-382-8550. Email Address: [email protected]. Web Address: www.esphc.com *Jun 20-21, 2009**COBLESKILL, New York*
*Status:* Approved 
*Type:* TWO JUDGE
*Zone:* ZONE 7
2009 Equine Valley Association Show. Cobleskill Fairgrounds. South Grand St, Cobleskill 12043. 8am. Stalls: Sandi Emanuel 518-294-2022. Email Address: [email protected]. Judges: Dean Hodges, Cindy Chilton-Moore. Mgr.: Bruce Cater Daytime Phone: 518-28 4-2577. Sec.: Kim Emanuel 139 Dean Rd Spencerport NY 14559 9503 Daytime Phone: 585-392-5105. Email Address: [email protected].


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the website for the Paint club in NY:

Empire State Paint Horse Club (New York) 

Or another one:

Long Island Paint Horse Club (New York)

You may also want to check out surrounding states depending on your location.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank You Gotta Ride for your help on the paint shows. Its to bad though because Cobleskill and Syracuse are really far from where i live. I am looking for something here in orange county that might have PAC points.. or something doing with the paint horse.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Another place to check out Paint related events, such as clinics, meetings and all related, are your states Paint Horse Clubs. They tend to give you lots of info to get you going..

Empire State Paint Horse Club

Sadly, many of us have to travel great lengths for the shows. I happen to not only participate locally, but in several surrounding states and beyond. Nature of the game.. LOL


----------

